# Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich



## posemuckel (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

einer meiner Nachbarn hat mir erzählt, dass ich als Grundstücks- und Teichbesitzer hafte, falls jemand durch den Teich zu Schaden kommt, z.B. ein Kind hineinfällt und ertrinkt (um Gottes Willen!!).

Unser Grundstück ist sehr groß und nicht überall so eingezäunt, dass niemand hinein könnte. Angeblich dürfen wir auch keine mannshohen Zäune aufstellen (wollte und könnte ich auch nicht), weil wir am Rand eines Naturschutzgebietes wohnen und die Rehe freien Zugang zu allen Bereichen haben müssen. (Schön für die Rehe, besonders wenn sie von Jägern beschossen werden)  

Kennt Ihr Euch damit aus? Ich habe das Forum durchsucht, aber keine Infos hierüber gefunden.

Ich möchte natürlich absolut nicht, dass irgend einem Kind etwas passiert aber meinen Teich kindersicher einzäunen (wie geht das denn überhaupt) stelle ich mir auch nicht so toll vor.


----------



## Joachim (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Rosi,

Also ich denke mal, das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab ... 

- Ist dein gesamtes Grundstück Innen- oder Außenbereich?
- Gibt es einen Bebauungsplan für dein Grundstück?
- Ist irgendwo verzeichnet, das dein Grundstück Teil eines Naturschutzgebietes ist?

Und was die Haftung angeht - das Thema gabs schon öfter, du als Teichbesitzer bist immer zuerst "dran" wenn was passiert und ein Zaun (1,50-2m hoch) wäre sicher nicht die Schlechteste Idee (bei uns sind Einfriedungen bis 1,8m höhe ohne Genehmigung möglich)

Zeig doch mal ein Google-Earth Luftbild von eurem Grundstück und Umgebung, damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Rosi, 

die Frage kann Dir im Einzelfall nur ein Gericht beantworten ! 
Dein Nachbar hat in jedem Fall nicht automatisch Recht, das ist es auch was die Sache etwas kompliziert macht. 
Das Du als Teichbesitzer immer als erstes dran bist stimmt nach neuerer Rechtssprechung jedenfalls nicht mehr immer, da muss ich Joachim mal widersprechen. 

Es gibt eben kein Gesetz, das Besagt ab soundso viel cm Teichtiefe muss der Zaun soundso hoch sein. 

Du bist für die Verkehrsicherungspflicht des Grundstückes verantwortlich !  
D.H. Dein Grundstück muss so sicher sein, das keiner zu Schaden kommen kann. Wie Du dieser Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachzukommen hast, das erfährst Du erst wenn ein Gericht im Einzelfall ein Urteil fällt. 

Bei älteren Urteilen haben fast immer die Teichbesitzer den kürzeren gezogen. 
Bei neueren Urteilen gehen die Gerichte meist davon aus, das kleine Kinder ständig zu beaufsichtigen sind und reden eher von einer Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht als von einer Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht. 

Bei älteren Kindern geht man in den meisten Urteilen davon aus, das diese fremde Grundstücke nicht betreten. Dazu müssen aber die Grundstücke nicht zwingend unüberwindbar eingezäunt sein, aber eben deutlich erkennbar sein. 

Wie ein Gericht urteilt, hängt immer von der Einzelsituation ab: 
- Wo liegt das Grundstück 
- Spielen dort regelmäßig Fremde Kinder (weil z.B. ein Spielplatz direkt angrenzt) 
- wohnen in der Nachbarschaft überhaupt kleine Kinder etc. 

Letztendlich bist Du vor Gericht und auf See allein in Gottes Hand und niemand kann vorher sagen wie so ein Fall ausgeht. 

Was ich vorhersagen kann ist aber, das Du keine ungetrübte Freude mehr an Deinem Teich haben wirst, wenn dort ein Kind oder auch ein Erwachsener zu Schaden kommt. 
Tu also alles, was in Deiner individuellen Situation geht und Sinn macht um den Teich entsprechend zu sichern das kann z.B. sein: 
- ausreichende Beleuchtung 
- Einzäunung 
- Ausstiegshilfen bei steilen Teichwänden 
- Teich + Pool Alarm (löst leider manchmal auch bei Wellen durch Wind aus) 
und mehr. 

Man kann übrigens in einem Miniplanschbecken für 19,95 vom Discounter an der Ecke genau so gut ertrinken, wie in einem Gartenteich, nur das sich die Aufsteller von so Planschbecken vermutlich dieser Problematik noch weniger bewusst sind.

Ohne gewisses Restrisiko geht allerdings nichts auf dieser Welt. Tu alles dafür das Risiko klein zu halten.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf 

Dieses Posting ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung und stellt in keiner Weise eine Rechtsberatung dar, um Dich eingehender beraten zu lassen suche daher lieber einen Anwalt auf.


----------



## posemuckel (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Joachim,

da sagst Du einer blonden  IT-Idiotin, "stell doch mal ein Bild von Google Earth ein".

Mal schauen, ob ich das hingekriegt habe:


----------



## Joachim (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Moin Rosi,

Fördern und fordern - geht doch  

Tja, wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, das du das Areal mit den großen Bäumen und den 2 (runden ? ) Becken meinst, wo "Teichbaustelle" steht - dann kann ich keinen Grund sehen, warum du dort keinen Zaun ziehen könntest.

Offenbar grenzen ja Wiesen (oder Acker?) an dein Grundstück, also bewirtschaftete Flächen und das eventuell vorhandene Rehe ausgerechnet auf das stückchen Wiese mit ein paar Bäumen von dir angewiesen sein sollen möchte ich dann doch bezweifeln. 

Geh doch mal zur Gemeindeverwaltung, und frag sie (höflich und nett) ob es irgendwas zu beachten gäbe, wenn du dein Grundstück mit (Maschendrahtzaun?) einfrieden möchtest.
Spätestens dort müsste man dir verbindlich sagen können was geht und was nicht.  

Und was das Teichrechtliche angeht, kurz und knapp - es ist dein Teich und du bist in der Regel haftbar zu machen wenn was passiert. Daher stimme ich Wolfs ausführungen voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Und was das Teichrechtliche angeht, kurz und knapp - es ist dein Teich und du bist in der Regel haftbar zu machen wenn was passiert. Daher stimme ich Wolfs ausführungen voll und ganz zu.



Hallo Joachim, 
ne... rein juristisch widersprichst Du damit meinen Ausführungen und der Mehrzahl der neueren Urteile. Denn laut diesen Urteilen wird der haftbar gemacht, der die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt und eben nicht der Teichbesitzer. 

Persönlich würde ich gerade bei der doch recht ländlichen Lage des Teiches sogar davon ausgehen, das ein Zaun im Zweifel nicht notwendig wäre. 
Ein Gericht könnte davon ausgehen, das bei der Wohnlage bekannt ist welche Gefahren von dem Nachbargrundstück ausgehen und entsprechend pro für den Teichbesitzer eingestellt sein. 

Wie gesagt, das ist die rein juristische Seite, und das ist meine persönliche Auffassung und kein Rat in rechtlichen Dingen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Juleli (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Rosi,

geh doch einfach auf Nummer sicher und sicher dich gegen die Wellen der Justiz ab, indem du nicht in den Rahmen 50 zu 50 fällst, dass es gut oder schlecht für dich läuft, und zieh einen höheren Zaun drum herum. Vorher auf jeden Fall mit der Stadt mal drüber sprechen, welche Möglichkeiten es für dich gibt. Es ist schließlich auch so, dass die Freude an dem Gartenteich getrübt wird, selbst wenn du bei einem Unfall nicht die Schuld bekommen würdest. Das Kind wäre evtl. trotzdem ertrunken und die Freude geht, egal wie ein Gericht entscheidet!


----------



## posemuckel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Moin, Ihr Lieben,

Frühschicht??

Also - die beiden runden Becken sind ehemalige Pools, die noch vom Vorbesitzer stammen. Den rechten haben wir schon zugeschüttet und aus dem linken wird der Teich entstehen.

Das Grundstück ist ca. 1800 m² groß und zum einem kleinen Teil hoch eingezäunt (1,80 - 2 m), teils mit kleinen windschiefen Zäunchen (ca. 80 cm), teilweise aber "nur" mit __ Heckenpflanzen (links vom Teich) abgegrenzt. Ich würde echt meines Lebens nicht mehr froh, wenn einem Kind etwas passieren würde aber fast das ganze Grundstück hoch einzuzäunen, kann ich mir nicht leisten  

Komisch, bei den Pools habe ich mir diese Gedanken nicht gemacht. Die waren zwar meistens mit einer Plane abgedeckt aber das finde ich eigentlich fast noch gefährlicher. Wenn man da einmal drunter steckt, kommt man kaum noch raus.

Wenn ich jetzt in der Nachbarschaft rumlaufe und mit den Eltern rede, die ihren Kindern dann verbieten, auf unser Grundstück zu klettern, macht das die Kids wahrscheinlich erst recht heiss.

Wie laut ist denn dieser Wellenbewegungsmelder? Hört sich der im Zweifel wirklich so an, dass jemand nachschauen geht (bei Autoalarmanlagen guckt ja mittlerweile keiner mehr) und wo kriege ich solche Teile?

Danke einstweilen und schönes WE oder bis später. Ich geh jetzt erstmal Salat pflanzen, dabei kommen mir meist die besten Ideen ...


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Rosi,

wieviele Kinder im entsprechenden Alter wohnen überhaupt so in der Nähe, das Dein Teich ggf. eine Gefährdung darstellen kann ? 

Wegen dem Poolalarm schau mal auf www.poolalarm.de  hab so ein Ding allerdings noch nicht in Aktion gesehen. 

Bei Dir in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft gibt es ja noch weitere Teiche bzw. Pools, wie wird dort das Thema Sicherheit gehandhabt ? 

Über das Problem sollte jeder einmal nachdenken, der auch nur eine Regentonne ein Wasserspiel usw. im Garten stehen hat. 
Zum ertrinken reichen bereits sehr wenige Liter ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf, der hofft das nirgendwo wer zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## HKL (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Moin!
Du kannst noch so vorsichtig sein. Was ist denn der Stand heute, wenn in der Nachbarschaft keine kleinen Kinder wohnen und morgen zieht jemand mit Kind her und übermorgen wieder weg? Soll ich permanent den Natodraht ab- und wieder aufrollen? Sorry ist überspitzt.
Vor einigen Jahren meinte ein Nachbar mit Teich (wir hatten damals noch keinen) nachdem wir einen uralten Maschendrahtzaun entfernten, dass er uns schriftlich per Einschreiben auf unsere eigene Verantwortung für unseren damals irgendwo 3-5jährigen Sohn im Zusammenhang mit der Gefahrenquelle seines Teiches hinweisen müsste. Der alte Zaun stand auf unserem Grundstück zu ihm hin. Leider hatte er die Rechnung ohne mich gemacht. Nach kurzer Literatur der niedersächsichen Gesetzeslage musste ich ihn leider auf dem gleichen Weg darauf hinweisen, dass er für die Absicherung seines Grundstückes zu uns hin verantwortlich ist (Details erspare ich euch). Seitdm sind wir per Du und haben keinen Stress mehr miteinander. Er hat einen Zaun gebaut. Ringsum wohnen keine kleinen Kinder mehr und alle Nachbarn sind über vorhandene Teiche vor Ort informiert. Bis vor einigen Tagen. Ein neuzugezogener Nachbar (der Schnösel hat sich nach 2 Jahren noch nicht einmal bei den Nachbarn ringsum vorgstellt - wir leben auf dem Dorf - was soll denn das) wurde Vater. Also Krabbelkind demnächst irgendwann. Auf unserer gemeinsamen Grundstücksgrenze steht eine mit dem Vorbesitzer zusammen gepflanzte Hecke. Mehr nicht. Soll ich jetzt den Natodraht wieder abwickeln?
Ich denke es ist sein Problem für dei Sicherheit zu sorgen. Mein Labrador geht ja auch nicht auf sein Grundstück. Mehr als ihn auf die Gefahren von 5 Teichen auf den benachbarten Grundstücken kann man nicht tun. Schriftlich im Zweifelsfall. Ich mauer mich doch nicht ein.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo.

Zum Gedankenanstoß möchte ich nur folgenden [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9/]Link[/URL] posten und dazu auffordern, bei den zuständigen Stellen (Gemeinde/Behörde, die den Zaunbau untersagt hat) um "Beratung" zu ersuchen.

Wir können dies hier einfach nicht "leisten". Sorry!


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hi Annett, 

leider funzt der Link zur Quelle des Zitates nicht. Hast Du vielleicht ein Aktenzeichen des Urteils ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Joachim (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

@Wolf
Na dann hab ich mich wohl verlesen - war wohl noch zu früh.  Sorry!

Jedenfalls seh ich es so, das ich für das absichern einer von mir geschaffenen Gefahrenquelle zuständig bin - und ich denke, damit kann ich besser schlafen ... 

Die Sache mit dem reden mit den Nachbarn und schriftlich absichern sehe ich etwas skeptisch - wenn Nachbars Besuch haben, kleinere Kinder, hab ich schon wieder ein Problem. 

Aber weder bin ich Anwalt, noch will ich ne verbindliche Beratung liefern. Das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen und gegenenfalls nach seinen  Landesgesetzen handeln (Zaun betreffend). Denn wenn erst ein Kind ersoffen ist, ist es doch völlig egal ob ich vor einem Gericht "schuldig" gesprochen werden kann oder nicht, ich muss dann nämlich damit leben, das ein Mensch in meinem Teich umgekommen ist. (ein wenig überspitzt  )


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Wolf,

leider nein - anscheinend ist uns beim Aufräumen nach dem Import (wir haben das verlinkte Forum später importiert) sogar das Original-Thema verloren gegangen.
So gesehen, war es ehemals gut, dass ich den ganzen Beitrag hier rein kopiert hatte. Allerdings mußte ich die Suche schon gute 10 Min. mit verschiedenen Begriffen streßen, um ihn zu finden.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Joachim, 

klar, das eine ist die juristische Seite, das andere die ethisch moralische Seite. 

Man kann (als Teichbesitzer) nicht jeglich erdenkliche Gefahr - für wen auch immer - abwenden. 
Man muss Nachbarn nicht schriftlich auf Gefahren die von einem Grundstück ausgehen hinweisen, wenn diese Gefahren ortsüblich sind und das Grundstück ortsüblich gesichert ist. 
Regentonnen, Planschbecken, Pools und auch Teiche sind fuer ein Gartengrundstück wohl heute üblich. Ein knapp 2000qm großes, ländlich gelegenes Grundstück rundum einzuzäunen dürfte auch nicht unbedingt üblich sein. 

Wir haben hier in ca. 700 meter Entfernung einen Kinderspielplatz, der direkt zwischen zwei großen Teichen und an einem Bach liegt. Nichts davon eingezäunt ! Warum nicht !? Weil die Eltern Aufsichtspflichtig sind ! 

Meiner Meinung nach müssen Sicherungsmaßnahmen angemessen und zumutbar sein. Das ich mein Grundstück unüberwindbar Einzäune kann und wird wohl niemand erwarten. 

Im übrigen gibts in vielen Gärten auch Bäume, wo ggf. Kinder draufklettern und runterfallen könnten. Auch sehr gefährlich. 

Die Eltern sind aufgerufen Ihre Kinder so zu erziehen das mögliche Gefahren bewusst sind, die Teichbesitzer sind aufgerufen die Teiche so zu gestalten das möglichst keiner reinfällt und wenn einer reingefallen ist möglichst gut wieder rauskommt. 

Wenn doch was passiert entscheidet im Zweifel ein Gericht wer Schuld ist. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Öhm  1800m² könnten eine Kantenlänge von zB. 36m x 50m haben - das sind max. 4 Rollen Zaundraht plus Säulen und Beton sowie ein wenig Handarbeit. Und so wie es ausschaut muss ja nicht auf allen Seiten eingezäunt werden also brauch man noch einiges weniger Material ... 

Mit der elterlichen Erziehung und gegebenenfalls der Aufsichtspflicht haste allerdings recht.


----------



## HKL (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Moin!
Irgendwie erinnert mich das an eine viel befahrene Strasse in Hamburg. Die Neu-Zugezogenen haben dafür gesorgt, dass die zur 30-Zone wird. Warum sind die dahin geziogen - die wussten es vorher. Wie war das mit Huhn/Henne und Ei?

Ich bleibe dabei: Kein Nato-Draht oder Zaun um mein Grundstück. Eltern sollten für ihre Kinder etwas Verantwortung übernehmen und ihr Grundstück zu mir hin absichern, wenn sie es für notwendig erachten.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Juleli (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verantwortung bei Unfall am/im Teich*

Hallo Holger,

ich stimme dir im Allgemeinen zu, ABER wenn du dir z. B. mal das Beispiel anschaust, dass ein Wohngebiet in der Nähe einer Disko angelegt wird. Dann muss die Disko auch die Grenzen des Lärmschutzes zukünftig einhalten und alles erdenkliche dafür tun, dass die neu Hinzuziehenden nicht durch Lärm (Immission) geschädigt werden. Die Hinzuziehenden wussten vorher auch, dass da eine Disko sein würde, aber letztlich ging die Gefahr (Ordnungsrechtlich gesehen) von der Disko aus - auch schon vorher, nur hat es da niemanden gestört. Derjenige, der quasi "die Gewalt über eine Gefahr hat", muss auch für deren Bekämpfung sorgen.
(Also in Richtung "Störerauswahl im Ordnungsrecht".)
Das mag einem normalen Menschen jetzt blöd vorkommen, ist aber einfach so geworden. Wenn man neu in ein Haus einzieht und merkt, dass der Mieter nebenan einfach nur ein Rüpel ist mit einer unheimlichen Lautstärke während der Mittags- und Nachtzeit, muss man sich ja auch nicht damit zufrieden geben, dass der andere schon vorher da war und seinen Lärm gemacht hat. Man hat ja trotzdem sein Recht auf Ruhe.


----------

